# Yellow crust found around budgie's eyes (I'm really worried)



## Snowybird (Jun 26, 2021)

Hello,

Thank you so much for your time. I'm really worried about my baby.

Yesterday I noticed yellow crust around the eye corners of my budgie for both eyes. He's around one year old, otherwise healthy and playful. I'm worried that this might be mites or a fungal infection which may lead to infection of the lungs and brain, etc.

If anyone has ever encountered this or has any information please share your insights with me! It's been hard finding an avian vet so I want to try forums first.

Thank you so much truly!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgie needs to be seen by an Avian Vet.
Birds can contract a bacterial infection in the conjunctiva, or the membrane that surrounds the eyes. 
This tissue will become swollen and irritated, and the infection can spread to other parts of the eye and upper respiratory system. 
Conjunctivitis is most often a sign of another health problem.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

I'm sorry to see that your budgie isn't doing well. You've been given great advice above by FaeryBee and I agree with her 100%! 

You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices, so please be sure to read through the forums' many articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on everything! 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Please keep us posted on how things are going! 

Cheers 👋


----------

